# Food Substitution Bible



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Since we are having the author David Joachim joining us in a few days I thought I would see if anyone has read his latest book? Looks like a great reference to have on hand.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

No cannot say I have it and have never read it. What is it about? Is it ingredient substitions? But if its one thing I learned in the Harold Mcgee forum its best to have the book on hand to be abke to ask revelent questions.Going right by Books A Million tommorrow will stop and check it out..........


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

Yes, i've just bought it and started looking through it. Acquired more out of curiosity than anything else. It certainly covers a lot of ground, though the mind boggles at some of the things a few users might get carried away with


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds dangerous!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well after all this time I finally got the book. And can say with out doubt its great! I am sure the pages of this thing will be dog eared before I put it down.Its everything I have heard and then some.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook

Note: Another to cross off the wish list, about 100 more to go.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Iirc, it won as Best Reference book this year from the International Association of Culinary Professionals. That's a pretty good endorsement.  (Not any better than yours, though, Rook! What readers/users have to say really matters.)


----------

